# For sale in Surry BC



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

Sold

Thank you all hope everyone is happy


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

pics of these


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

and sizes


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

PM'd you for all of them


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

still available...they are too small for my tankmates...(2-2.5")

Good luck with your sale. They are a good price (assuming they are male)


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

skrick said:


> pics of these


He doesnt do pictures, he's going blind. and his fish are generally 1-2"


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

thats too funny


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

oops sorry I didn't realize he really is blind


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

*Yep*

I can only see about two feet and anything more is just a blur thats in one eye other im totally blind


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

noodles11114 said:


> I can only see about two feet and anything more is just a blur thats in one eye other im totally blind


I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

*Thanks*

Im getting use to the idea at least its happening slowly!!!!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump for gorgeous fish


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump again, helping out a good person


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice talking to you Doug.
See you on Sunday.
Cheers!!
Don


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

you have PM... thanks


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish I found this site a few years ago, I used to keep Cichlids and would have been all over this deal then. Good luck with your sales.


----------

